# Almond Milk



## Cat1964 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been using Almond milk in my cereal for a few weeks now. Does anyone else use it and if so, can it be heated to make porridge?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 11, 2013)

My daughter uses it for everything she'd use normal milk for.  Except while she's pregnant or breastfeeding, when her lactose intolerance seems to magically go away!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> My daughter uses it for everything she'd use normal milk for.  Except while she's pregnant or breastfeeding, when her lactose intolerance seems to magically go away!



Thanks LeeLee wasn't sure if I could use it or not to make porridge.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 11, 2013)

You might want to try oat milk, they do it in Organic and chocolate flavour - or if you are like me you can make it yourself, (dirt cheap).


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2013)

I have both Almond & oat at different times. Tastes nice


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 11, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I have both Almond & oat at different times. Tastes nice



I'm getting used to Almond Milk, took me a week to get used to the taste of it compared to ordinary cows milk but its not bad at all.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2013)

How many carbs are in almond milk?


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> How many carbs are in almond milk?



3.0g per 100ml.......is that bad????


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> 3.0g per 100ml.......is that bad????



No, looks very good!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 12, 2013)

The semi-skimmed in my fridge is 4.8g per 100ml.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> No, looks very good!



Oh good, I'm doing something right then!!  I'm definitely going to try making porridge with it later this morning..


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope the oats don't spike you too much - it would be awful for a Scot to have trouble with porridge!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 12, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I hope the oats don't spike you too much - it would be awful for a Scot to have trouble with porridge!



Lol....I know LeeLee. Oh the shame!!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 12, 2013)

But hey, I hope they don't spike me too much. Just about every cereal in the world does. I came to the conclusion that if that keeps happening, my next option is the ceiling tiles in the office!!!!


----------



## Dory (Mar 12, 2013)

Cat,

There was another chain going round here as someone else (was it Benny?) was having prosblems finding a breakfsat cereal that didn't cause a huge spike, as most did for him.

I have done some testing on my Weetabiz Crunchy Bran on 2 separate days now and have had the following results:

6.45am - 5.2 - had 35g Crunch Bran, skimmed milk + banana
7.45am - 6.5
9.15 - 4.9

2nd test:
6.30am - 7.0 - had same breakfast as above
7.30am - 7.7

will check shortly for a 2 hour reading but for me they seem to work very well.  Might be worth a try? (and if you don't get on with them send the rest of the box to me so I can eat them!  ha ha)

also, how much fat is in 100ml almond milk?  I've been tempted by soya milk before but don't like the fatty taste that semi and full cream milk offers (makes me feel sick) and noticed that soya milk is similar in fat content......


----------



## Greatbadger (Mar 22, 2013)

*Newbie*

 how do you work out your carbs? I only use skimmed goats milk as I am often considered an old goat myself




Dory said:


> Cat,
> 
> There was another chain going round here as someone else (was it Benny?) was having prosblems finding a breakfsat cereal that didn't cause a huge spike, as most did for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dory (Mar 22, 2013)

i do (whatever the CHO value is for 100g cereal / 100) x 35.

then the same for milk (easy given 100ml milk is 5g CHO and 200ml is 10g CHO, and I have just over 150ml that's about 8g CHO).

35g crunchy bran + 160ml milk = 28g CHO


----------



## happydog (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been using the lactose free milk sold in supermarkets.  It seems good and is lower carb 3.0g.  You can make porridge etc with it.  I find that oats send my BG way up so can't have them


----------

